# Question about Apistogramma sp. steel blue



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

My LFS has some of these and I think they're charming. I know that this species is one of the smaller apistos, and I was wondering what size tank i'd need for them.

I wanted to keep just one apisto with microrasboras (store has some now) and a couple of otos. Is it ok to keep just one apisto?

Please don't flame me for this--I just want to be better informed. Would this set up work in a 5.5 gallon? I know that it's super small tank, but this fish stays so small. People keep shellies in this size tank all the time, and the consensus is that this is acceptable. If it was densely planted with lots of driftwood and "hidey holes", would it work? Of course I won't do it if it's not a good idea, but I'd really like to know the reasons behind the "yes" or "no".

I apologize in advance if this seems like an outrageous scenario.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Without knowing what species were used to make them, it is kind of hard to say. Though it does seem the tend to act most like borelli, which is one of the smaller/most peacefull apistos.

I would feel better about your stock in a 10 gallon instead of a 5.5 gallon, just based on the mass/numbers of fish you wish. _Microrasboras_ sp. tend to like even larger schools than _Rasbora_ sp. So despite their small size, a good sized group of them would need a bit more room to swim. Add the otos and the apisto, and you can see why I'd recommend at least the 10 gallon. Being a rasbora fan, I hate seeing only 3-4 _Microrasbora_'s in those tiny tanks.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hm. Of course I was hoping for better news, but I really appreciate the advice anyway! It turns out that my LFS also has boraras maculatus, which is an even smaller fish than the microrasbora. I suppose the advice would be the same even if I chose these fish instead? If anyone wants to chime in with any comments, I'd love to see more responses.

thanks again!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I am a rule bender and I have had 5.5 gallon (or close to that size) tanks where I have had a single dwarf cichlid, a single Otto or juvie BN pleco, and a school of 6 microrasboro or similar fish. My advice is to drill such a tank, install an overflow and have a sump. This allows you to a. hide equipment in the sump like heaters, filters, etc. 
b. increase water volume overall
c. add an algae scrubber or ammonia eating floating plants to sump to keep tank clean
d. perform larger water changes without disrupting "display tank"

Difficulties encountered have included feeding the Ottos enough, selecting a nastier individual cichlid to "try" and a death in the tank causing an ammonia spike because of the small total volume of water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you. Now I'm not sure whether it's ok or not! I think I'm more confused :? I really really want this cute little fish, but I don't want to hurt it! I don't suspect that bioload will be a problem because I'll be doing 2 large water changes per week (60-70%).

As for the overflow and sump...I know I won't go that route, because I'd rather go out and get a 10G! That seems cheaper and easier.

I just happen to have an empty 5.5 gallon, so I really wanted to put something in it! If I can't keep the fish in here, I think I'll just have to pass 

Any last comments? With one "probably wouldn't do it" and one "probably would do it", I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't think you would have any problems as long as you provide the tank set up you describe. Would a bigger tank be nice? Yes. Is it necessary? No. I think it will be a nice set up. However, as always, recognize that each individual cichlid has its own personality and some can be terrors. In your situation I would expect this to be the exception not the rule.

DC


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Apistogramma "Steel Blue" are more aggressive than typical for Apistos their size. They will kill any Boraras or Microrasboras you try to keep with them.
Do you have a pair? Females are very difficult to find. Most often only the males are sold.
Minimum tank size for a pair is 10 gal and 15 gal would be better.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoops! Apistomaster, I think your advice came a bit late! I got the apisto! Not sure if it's a female or male, but I called her a "she". Can anyone tell?

Temporarily, I have:

1 apisto "steel blue"
2 otos
6 boraras maculatus
6 microrasboras sp. "Galaxy"

My plan is as follows: Enjoy the fish for a little while, and return the group of rasboras that I enjoy less. I got both groups of rasbora because I knew my LFS would run out of them soon. I wanted more time to decide which ones I want.... I figured I could decide at home  If the apisto looks sad or has any issues, I can always transfer her/him in my 25G or in my 40G.

Final plan:

1 apisto
1-2 otos (would a lone oto be ok?)
5-6 microrasboras OR boraras.

Pics!!


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Recent Steel Blue discussion on apistgramma.com
http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthread.php?t=8888

I think you have a female but they are notoriously difficult to sex when young and it helps to have a male to compare. The Apistogramma "Steel Blue" is believed to be an Asian hybrid of some others species. Frequently mislabelled at shops as A. borelli.
My LFS has a group of males listed as A. agassizi. Talk about ignorant.
They are something of a mystery fish when it comes to their origins but what is certain is that they do not occur in nature. Generally regarded as aggressive when compared to Apistogramma spp of similar size, can be fairly attractive but not nearly as blue as A. borelli.
Some feel they should not be allowed to breed as hybrids muddle the waters but they do have their share of followers.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm unconvinced that is the hybrid "steel blue". I've only seen two females in my life and of course hybrids can be variable, but that fish looks off from photos and the two females I did see.

That would be ironic if one tried to buy steel blue and ended up with something else... it's so often the other way around! :lol:


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

I wouldn't bet the farm on this but the fish in the photo is consistent with other Apistogramma "Steel Blue" I have seen. The most usual problem is trying to pick a female out of a tank of males with the subdominant males displaying female-like coloration. This is easy to overcome because the males cannot change the fact that they have fuller fins ending in sharp points.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm. I suppose we'll just have to see how she/he matures. She seems really mellow right now. She hasn't bothered any of her tank mates at this point. Though, I'm a little disappointed that I have a hybrid fish. We'll see how things work out.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't feel bad just because Apistogramma Steel Blue are a hybrid.
Plenty of people like them and if you can find her a mate and breed them they will be easy to sell.
The males are really quite pretty and they are the more aggressive sex.

I love Boraras spp and I think it shows you have god tastes since I'm biased.
They are nifty little fish. At one time they were among the 10 smallest known vertebrates but some recently discovered marine gobies are much smaller. Now they are among the 15 smallest known vertebrates.


----------

